# Omnisphere Question re Stock Patch: Flying Wings of Peace



## Hangdog Cat (Oct 31, 2019)

I like the sound of this patch quite a bit, but I don't want the Arp to speed up as it does by default.

What makes it continually accelerate, and how can I stop it from doing so?

Thanks.


----------



## DGravel (Oct 31, 2019)

Click on A to access the layer A of the sound. On that page you will see on the top left MODULATION. Click on the + magnifying glass. On that page the first modulator is an LFO that modifies the Arp speed. Mute it and enjoy!


----------



## I like music (Oct 31, 2019)

Hangdog Cat said:


> I like the sound of this patch quite a bit, but I don't want the Arp to speed up as it does by default.
> 
> What makes it continually accelerate, and how can I stop it from doing so?
> 
> Thanks.



Oh man, now I have to open up my DAW and listen to another Omnisphere patch, and then 4hrs later I'm still listening to Omnisphere patches wondering why I'm still awake. But subscribing as I'm also curious!


----------



## I like music (Oct 31, 2019)

DGravel said:


> Click on A to access the layer A of the sound. On that page you will see on the top left MODULATION. Click on the + magnifying glass. On that page the first modulator is an LFO that modifies the Arp speed. Mute it and enjoy!



Shit. Knowledge right here! Thanks!


----------



## Hangdog Cat (Oct 31, 2019)

Thank you, DGravel. That was it, although it appears I'll have to explore that page further, since something is making the Arp a bit chaotic...to my ears anyway. But I'll have fun experimenting.

A big LOL to I Like Music.


----------



## ShoeHorn (Nov 3, 2019)

Arp speed is also being modulated by Random 1. Arp length is being modulated by LFO1 also.


----------



## Hangdog Cat (Nov 4, 2019)

Thank you.


----------

